# Death of Master Imp?



## Luci07 (15 November 2009)

Has anyone else heard anything about this? I cant find it on the web but have been told he has died?


----------



## Nailed (15 November 2009)

Not heard he has died? When do you think it has possibly happened?

If it was today, then they may have not done a press realease yet.. otherwise, it will be on the net by now.

Lou x


----------



## Luci07 (15 November 2009)

oh sadly had it confirmed by irish friend who knows the breeders. It will come up on the net but has only just happened....


----------



## teapot (15 November 2009)

I've heard the same from someone in Ireland


----------



## Doris68 (15 November 2009)

I have also heard this from someone in Ireland.  He died of a heart attack yesterday - very sad.  Such a great sire of so many very successful horses.


----------



## nikkinoo (16 November 2009)

Does anyone have any pics of him? or any info on him?

he is the father of my new irish mare. Tried looking for info on him before but as I wasnt sure what he looked like didnt know if i had correct horse.
Did he compete at Badminton?


----------



## Luci07 (16 November 2009)

Pictures are hard to find but I have a little background info - he was 22 when he died and has sired a lot of really good eventing horses - he was pure TB and was definately one of the top rated TB's in Ireland.  One of his best offspring is Kings Master who in turn is siring some good stock. Think he was used for some dressage breeding in Germany. If you hunt on the Irish Horse Board, there should be a stallion listing which will also give you the majority of his listed  progeny.


----------



## 3BayGeldings (16 November 2009)

http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?z=wv_Ne7&amp;d=master+imp


----------



## measles (19 November 2009)

Sorry to hear that.   My friend has a 6yo 16.1hh bay gelding by him out of a Cavalier mare that she is about to advertise.


----------



## piglet99 (24 November 2009)

OMG, that's so sad. He was a legend...offspring always seemed a bit touched, but seriously talented!


----------



## Aru (24 November 2009)

Finally a picture of master imp!
ive been looking for one for ages!and now for the sake of every one who wanted to see a pic of the legend im going to post it up here if thats ok thanks _JH_







R.I.P Master Imp


----------



## piglet99 (26 November 2009)

Thanks for that! He was such a perfect stamp of an Irish horse...huge loss.


----------

